
GROW raises $2.4M to to build a smart planter for easy-to-cultivate vegetables - jajahallo
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/03/grow-raises-2-4m-to-to-build-a-smart-planter-for-easy-to-cultivate-vegetables/
======
dig247
IMO this is juicero all over again. Whether you want to go to HD and spend 20
bucks to DIY one of these or just grab one of the other off the shelf option
from your local hydro store there are plenty of other more cost effective ways
to grow your own anything. Another luxury item that will never yield a decent
ROI for the consumer.

